# good auto prices



## dirtysox (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone know where to pick up autos at a good price, attitude was good, but just wanted to look at other options.
thanks


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 4, 2009)

Dope-seeds.com
You wont find better prices on full packs.

Or Single Seed Centre.
Where you can save by just buying a few at a time.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah those that Spear said are the same ones I was thinking...Dope seed has alot of Auto stuff you wont find on Attitude..Like Russian Rocket Fuel and SnowRyder.....and both of them I hve grown and found to be quite potent...the RRF I feel is a lot more potent then the SR...


----------



## dirtysox (Sep 4, 2009)

they both ship us?


----------

